# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Biodiversity Information Sharing Service (BISS)

## kuching

The most comprehensive on-line database for species and protected areas in South East Asia. It provides descriptions, pictures, distributional data with maps, information on uses and conservation status of many thousands of flora and fauna species across the ASEAN region, including the protected areas and country profiles of the 10 ASEAN countries.

more on this link:

http://arcbc.org/cgi-bin/abiss.exe/


List of endangered freshwater fishes in Malaysia:

http://arcbc.org/cgi-bin/abiss.exe/h...t.htm&iso3=MYS

----------


## Simon

thanks for the link, michael

----------


## kuching

> thanks for the link, michael


welcome. :Smile:

----------

